# I arrive at the city hall



## Språkliga Möten

So this bus driver asks most passengers where they go when they get on the bus. I answer, "Saavun Kaupungintalolle" or "Saavun XXXin toiselle pysäkille" (I intend to say that I want to stop at the second busstop after the kylä's border. 

But is this the right Finnish that I use?


----------



## Gavril

Språkliga Möten said:


> So this bus driver asks most passengers where they go when they get on the bus. I answer, "Saavun Kaupungintalolle" or "Saavun XXXin toiselle pysäkille" (I intend to say that I want to stop at the second busstop after the kylä's border.
> 
> But is this the right Finnish that I use?



_saavun _means "I (will) arrive", not "I'm getting off at". If you said "menen Kaupungintalolle", the driver would understand that you're getting off at City Hall, but I don't know if that's the most common way of expressing this meaning. What do the native speakers say?


----------



## 880320

Gavril said:


> _saavun _means "I (will) arrive", not "I'm getting off at". If you said "menen Kaupungintalolle", the driver would understand that you're getting off at City Hall, but I don't know if that's the most common way of expressing this meaning. What do the native speakers say?


1. "Olen menossa kaupungintalolle."
2. "Menen kaupungintalolle."
3. "Aion jäädä pois (kyydistä) kaupungintalon pysäkillä."
3.1. "...kaupungintalolla." / "...kaupungintalon luona." (alternatives for #3)
4. "Jään kyydistä kaupungintalon luona."
5. "Olen matkalla kaupungintalolle."

#1 and #2 both are common, I think.
Note that "kaupungintalo" normally isn't written with a capital letter.


----------



## Gavril

880320 said:


> 1. "Olen menossa kaupungintalolle."
> 2. "Menen kaupungintalolle."
> 3. "Aion jäädä pois (kyydistä) kaupungintalon pysäkillä."
> 3.1. "...kaupungintalolla." / "...kaupungintalon luona." (alternatives for #3)
> 4. "Jään kyydistä kaupungintalon luona."
> 5. "Olen matkalla kaupungintalolle."
> 
> #1 and #2 both are common, I think.
> Note that "kaupungintalo" normally isn't written with a capital letter.



Is _jään kyydistä _the normal way of saying "I'm getting off the bus", "I'm getting out of the car", etc.?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Is _jään kyydistä _the normal way of saying "I'm getting off the bus", "I'm getting out of the car", etc.?


Yes. Another very common phrase is _jään pois_, which occurred in an earlier reply as well.


----------

